# Αφήστε τις ή Αφήστε τες;



## pit (Jan 12, 2009)

Σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ σε ποιο κομμάτι της γραμματικής είχα βρει τον ανάλογο κανόνα.

Πώς είναι σωστό; «Αφήστε *τις*» ή «Αφήστε *τες*»;

Και, παρομοίως, «πηγαίνετέ *τις*» ή «πηγαίνετέ *τες*».

I could use some help here!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Θα διάβασες κάπου, στις προσωπικές αντωνυμίες, ότι ο (αδύνατος) τύπος _*τις*_ μπαίνει πριν από το ρήμα ενώ το *τες *ακολουθεί το ρήμα.

Π.χ. εδώ:

Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε μονόπτωτο ρήμα και πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την προσωπική αντωνυμία "αυτός, αυτή, αυτό" (με αδύνατους τύπους "τος, τη, το", όπως λέμε "να τος") και συγκεκριμένα το θηλυκό γένος, οι αδύνατοι τύποι για την αιτιατική πληθυντικού είναι δύο: "τις" και "τες". Το "τις" μπαίνει πριν από το ρήμα, το "τες" ύστερα από αυτό:

Π.χ. Τις βλέπω που περνούν εκεί κάτω. Αν τις δεις, χαιρέτα τες.

Αν όμως πρόκειται για δίπτωτο ρήμα, το έμμεσο αντικείμενο στον αδύνατο τύπο της αντωνυμίας "αυτός, αυτή, αυτό" (σε γενική πληθυντικού), έχει τον ίδιο τύπο και για τα τρία γένη: "τους". Έτσι λέμε :

Π.χ. Δώσε τους το (τους: έμμεσο σε γενική, το: άμεσο σε αιτιατική)
Φώναξα τις κοπέλες και τους μίλησα αποχαιρετώντας τες. (παραδείγματα από τη γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη)​
Στη _Νεοελληνική Γραμματική_, στην παρ. 722.


----------



## pit (Jan 12, 2009)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, nickel.

Μ' έσωσες. Έχω, βλέπεις, το «κακό» συνήθειο να διαβάζω κάτι, να το «κλέβω» και να μη θυμάμαι από πού το πήρα!

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες τα θυμόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά μια δεύτερη γνώμη πάντα βοηθάει.

Thanks!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

pit said:


> Πώς είναι σωστό; «Αφήστε *τις*» ή «Αφήστε *τες*»;
> Και, παρομοίως, «πηγαίνετέ *τις*» ή «πηγαίνετέ *τες*».


Κόλλησα στο αρχικό σου ερώτημα, αλλά δεν απάντησα στο κρίσιμο «πώς είναι σωστό;».

Παρότι στο _Το λέμε σωστά; Το γράφουμε σωστά;_ διαβάζω (σ. 47):
Το σωστό είναι:
_Φώναξέ τες_ και όχι _Φώναξέ τις_
(αλλά _Τις φώναξε_)​πιστεύω ότι έχουν αλλάξει πια τα πράγματα. Όπως δεν βάζουμε για άρθρο το «τες» (Γρήγορα πέρασεν η ώρα / απ’ τες εννιά που άναψα την λάμπα), έτσι δεν επιμένουμε και στην αντωνυμία _τες_.

Ιδιαίτερα στα παραδείγματα που δίνεις, δεν αποκλείεται να προτιμούσα το *τις* για να μην ακούγονται δύο /e/ στη σειρά (τέσσερα στο «Πηγαίνετέ τες»).

Προσθήκη: Εκτός αν υπάρχει φόβος να ακουστεί σαν «της».


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2009)

Σφυρίξανε διάλειμμα στον τροχό, οπότε βρίσκω την ευκαιρία να κάνω μερικές προσθήκες. Η _Νεοελληνική σύνταξις_ του Τζάρτζανου, περιέργως, δεν κάνει καμιά ειδική αναφορά, ούτε η _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (Κλαίρη–Μπαμπινιώτη). Ή τουλάχιστον δεν βοήθησαν τα ματάκια μου.

Από τις γραμματικές των Εγγλέζων, η Comprehensive αναφέρει:
The two fem. acc. pl. forms given above for the third person are not simply alternatives: τις is the obligatory form used before the verb in declarative statements, questions, etc., e.g. τις γνωρίζω ‘I know them (fem.)’, τις είδες; ‘did you see them (fem.)?’; τες is used, as an alternative to τις (but one which is preferred by many speakers), only after the imperatives and gerunds: φέρε μού τες! ‘bring them (fem.) to me!’, αφήνοντάς τες ‘leaving them’; but after plural imperatives only τις is used: πάρτε τις! ‘take them’.​
Ο ένας από τους τρεις συγγραφείς της _Comprehensive_, ο Mackridge, γράφει στη δική του γραμματική όλο κι όλο αυτό: 
There is also an alternative feminine accusative plural _τες_, used after _να_ and _πουν’_, and (sometimes) after the present participle.​
Τα λεξικά δεν βοηθούν πολύ. Το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΣΓ αφιερώνουν λήμμα στο _τες_, αλλά απλώς ερμηνεύουν:
άτονος τύπος θηλ. της αιτ. πληθ. του γ΄ προσ. της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας· αλλιώς _τις_.​
Υπάρχει, ωστόσο, τεράστια απόσταση από τις απόλυτες διατυπώσεις («Είναι λάθος το “Φώναξέ τις”» από τη μια και το «after plural imperatives only τις is used» από την άλλη) και την αδιαφορία που επιδεικνύουν για το θέμα άλλες πηγές («αλλιώς _τις_»). Οπότε... ό,τι μας λένε τα αφτάκια μας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Από τις γραμματικές των Εγγλέζων
> but after plural imperatives only τις is used: πάρτε τις! ‘take them’.​


και πέτα τες :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2009)

879 *κάντε τες* ό,τι θέλετε, τέλος πάντων.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2009)

Θα τσι κάνουμε με κιμά.


----------



## aqua (Mar 31, 2010)

*τες ή τις; (π.χ. εντάσσοντάς τες/τις)*

Το έχω απορία και δεν μπορώ να το βρω. Γενικά σε κόσμο που εμπιστεύομαι το βλέπω το 'τες' για το οποίο όμως υπάρχει κανόνας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

Και στη σχολική _Νεοελληνική γραμματική_ (ΣΝΓ) που χρησιμοποιούσαμε μέχρι πρόσφατα, και στη νέα σχολική Γραμματική Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (ΓΝΕΓ, 2009), ο αδύνατος τύπος της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας γ' προσώπου στο θηλυκό γένος κλίνεται στον πληθυντικό ως εξής (το πινακάκι όπως είναι στην παλιά σχολική γραμματική, στη σελ. 130):



_Ονομ. _
|
*τες
*
_Γεν._
|
*τους*
_Αιτ._
|
*τις (τες)*
Στη ΓΝΕΓ αντί για την παρένθεση στην αιτιατική χρησιμοποιείται κάθετος: _*τις/τες*_ (σελ. 67). Τη διάκριση με την κάθετο (όχι παρενθέσεις) ακολουθεί και η _Γραμματική της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_ (ΓΕΓ, 1997) των Holton-Mackridge-Φιλιππάκη (σελ. 100), ενώ στη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (ΓΝΕ, 2005), των Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη, στην αιτιατική υπάρχει μόνο ο τύπος _*τις*_ (σελ. 289).

Για τη *χρήση*, η ΣΝΓ αναφέρει στην §192/σελ.130:
Το _*τις*_ μπαίνει πριν από το ρήμα, το _*τες*_ ύστερα από αυτό:
_Τις βλέπω που περνούν εκεί κάτω, σταμάτησέ τες.
Αν τις δεις, χαιρέτα τες._

Επίσης, η ΓΕΓ, στην §5.2.2/σελ.100:
Οι δύο τύποι της αιτιατικής πληθυντικού του θηλυκού που παρατέθηκαν παραπάνω για το τρίτο πρόσωπο δεν είναι απλώς παραλλαγές: ο τύπος _*τις*_ χρησιμοποιείται υποχρεωτικά μπροστά από το ρήμα σε αποφάνσεις, ερωτήσεις κτλ., π.χ. _τις γνωρίζω, τις είδες;_· ενώ ο τύπος *τες* χρησιμοποιείται ως παραλλαγή του *τις* (η οποία όμως προτιμάται από πολλούς ομιλητές) μόνο μετά από την προστακτική και το γερούνδιο: _φέρε μού τες, αφήνοντάς τες_. Πάντως, μετά από τον πληθυντικό της προστακτικής χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως μόνο ο τύπος *τις*· π.χ. _πάρτε τις_.

Ως απλός επιμελητής, δεν διορθώνω αλλάζω το *τες* όταν ο μεταφραστής το χρησιμοποιεί με συνέπεια· προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ παντού το *τις* και έχω την εντύπωση ότι ενδεχομένως εδώ υπάρχει και κάποια τοπικότητα στη χρήση.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 31, 2010)

Ίσως.
Εγώ ήξερα μόνο το τες.
Την πρώτη φορά που είδα τις νόμιζα ότι είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος και το διόρθωσα...
Νομίζω ότι τώρα χρησιμοποιείται όλο και πιο πολύ (το τις).
Εμένα μ' ενοχλεί πάντα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Ίσως.
> Εγώ ήξερα μόνο το τες.
> Την πρώτη φορά που είδα τις νόμιζα ότι είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος και το διόρθωσα...
> Νομίζω ότι τώρα χρησιμοποιείται όλο και πιο πολύ (το τις).
> Εμένα μ' ενοχλεί πάντα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε.


Κοίτα να δεις συμπτώσεις. Το ίδιο μου συνέβηκε κι εμένα. Κι αφού φρόντισα να διορθώσω όλα τα τυπογραφικά λάθη (τα *τες* εννοώ ) και άκουσα τα (δικαιολογημένα, όπως --αν είναι δυνατόν!-- αποδείχτηκε) παράπονα του μεταφραστή, έβαλα λίγο νερό στο κρασί μου. Κι εμένα (εξακολουθεί) να μ' ενοχλεί πάντα (το τες), αλλά τι να κάνουμε... Τουλάχιστον κερδίζουμε το παιχνίδι...


----------



## aqua (Mar 31, 2010)

τέλεια! ευχαριστώ! Η μετακίνηση της ανάρτησης εδώ ήταν πολύ καλή. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμη να ψάχνω στη Λεξιλογία και γκουγκλάρω αυτό που θέλω μαζί με τον όρο lexilogia μπας και μου βγάλει τίποτα...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τουλάχιστον κερδίζουμε το παιχνίδι...


Μη φας, θα σφάξουμ' ελικόπτερο...  Με τόσα «*τες κουρταλή*» που μας προέκυψαν όλως προσφάτως στη χρεία μας, σύντομα θα χαθεί και το _τις_ μπροστ' άπ' το ρήμα!


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2010)

Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα το "τις" από μικρός και υποθέτω πως ήταν ο τύπος που επικρατούσε στην αθηναϊκή ομιλία. Παρ' όλα αυτά, συνήθισα και το "τες" και τείνω να το χρησιμοποιώ ολοένα περισσότερο, και δη στον γραπτό λόγο. Περίεργο, αλλά μου αρέσει περισσότερο, γιατί έχω την εντελώς αστήριχτη αίσθηση ότι δηλώνει ισχυρότερα το γένος και έτσι συμβάλλει στη σαφήνεια των γραφομένων. Λες και το "τες" φοράει φουστάνια ενώ το "τις" γιούνισεξ. Για να μην πω για τις λίγες αλλά υπαρκτές περιπτώσεις, κυρίως στον προφορικό λόγο, όπου έχεις δύο "τις" στη σειρά (Κούλα, πούλα τις τις κουκούλες). Χαίρομαι που προκύπτει ότι λίγο-πολύ σας φαίνονται και τα δύο αποδεκτά. Έτσι δεν θα χρειαστεί να πάω για ψυχανάλυση.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2010)

aqua said:


> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμη να ψάχνω στη Λεξιλογία και γκουγκλάρω αυτό που θέλω μαζί με τον όρο lexilogia μπας και μου βγάλει τίποτα...


Μπορείς να πηγαίνεις στο advanced search (σύνθετη αναζήτηση) του Γκούγκλη και εκεί, στο πεδίο που γράφει _επιστροφή αποτελεσμάτων από τον ιστότοπο ή το δικτυακό τομέα_ να βάζεις lexilogia.gr. Έτσι, αυτό που ψάχνεις ο Γκούγκλης θα το αναζητά *μόνο* εδώ μέσα. Εναλλακτικά, έχουμε και ωραιότατο search στη λαδί μπάρα του φόρουμ, τρίτο από δεξιά :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μπορείς να πηγαίνεις στο advanced search (σύνθετη αναζήτηση) του Γκούγκλη και εκεί, στο πεδίο που γράφει _επιστροφή αποτελεσμάτων από τον ιστότοπο ή το δικτυακό τομέα_ να βάζεις lexilogia.gr. Έτσι, αυτό που ψάχνεις ο Γκούγκλης θα το αναζητά *μόνο* εδώ μέσα. Εναλλακτικά, έχουμε και ωραιότατο search στη λαδί μπάρα του φόρουμ, τρίτο από δεξιά :)



Εναλλακτικά αυτού, για ακόμα πιο γρήγορα μπορεί να γράψει απ' ευθείας στην γκουγκλόμπαρα του περιηγητή "παράδειγμα site:lexilogia.gr" (κενό μεταξύ λέξης και site, χωρίς το http://www.). Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο. :)


----------

